
Show HN: Mailform – Print and Mail in bulk from your browser - kunle
http://blog.mailform.io/post/142351302856/mailform-for-business-send-bulk-mail-from-your
======
joshstrange
Seems very similar to a project a friend of mine did (Also based on Lob's
API): [https://www.snailr.co/](https://www.snailr.co/)

His prices are a bit cheaper $2 + $0.15 for each page but with fewer options
it appears.

------
FabioFleitas
What are the differences between this and Lob
([https://lob.com](https://lob.com))?

~~~
shravvmehtaa
Hi, Lob employee here! Mailform actually uses Lob.

Lob's focus is on building printing and mailing infrastructure accessible
through our API. Mailform is creating an easy to use interface (via Lob) for
customers to print their documents.

------
bpowah
Can you poly-select on a map to get addresses? Or do I need my own pre-
compiled list?

~~~
fomojola
We used to have a Google auto-complete widget, but it appeared to confuse
things: right now you have to bring an address list with you. We take in
CSV/XLS/XLSX in generic formats, and exports from QuickBooks. We're also
working on direct imports from a number of other programs: is there a specific
address source you have? Would love to understand your use case.

~~~
bpowah
We are required to notify (by mail) residents within a specified distance of a
map feature. directmail.com uses a geoselection tool that, while suffering
from last year's UI, is fairly full-featured:

[http://www.geoselector.com/default2.aspx](http://www.geoselector.com/default2.aspx)

------
lamby
letterbug.co.uk is somewhat of the UK equivalent.

